# Which cube revolutionized speedcubing the most?



## Johnny (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't been a cuber for that long but it sounds like I didn't miss much because the GuHong was the first truly "good" speedcube. Is that accurate or am I overestimating the GuHong's influence? If I am, what speedcube changed the industry the most?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 25, 2014)

Alpha or Type A since it was the first speedcube I guess.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 25, 2014)

Probably the Aosu or guhong.

but overall, I'm going to say the original rubiks cube revolutionized cubing the most


----------



## Johnny (Sep 25, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Probably the Aosu or guhong.
> 
> but overall, I'm going to say the original rubiks cube revolutionized cubing the most



This might be semantics, but IMO you can't revolutionize something that didn't exist before


----------



## LeighSC (Sep 25, 2014)

I've only been around for about a year, and from what I have seen, the Aosu wins by a fair distance.

Not exactly part of the question but I would say that the emergence of Moyu seems to be one of the most revolutionary events in speedcubing.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm tempted to say the Dayan. The weilong was an improvement, and the aolong an improvement on the weilong, but the Dayan was the first mass produced cube which basically came straight out of the box as good as the best modified and lubed speedcubes before it.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 25, 2014)

C4U one was quite popular, not sure about revolutionary though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 25, 2014)

I would have to go with the Guhong. To me, it was by far the best cube available at the time. Before I was using a type F and I thought type Fs were amazing.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 25, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I'm tempted to say the Dayan. The weilong was an improvement, and the aolong an improvement on the weilong, but the Dayan was the first mass produced cube which basically came straight out of the box as good as the best modified and lubed speedcubes before it.



Dayan is a company, not a cube. You mean the GuHong?


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 25, 2014)

Easily the Guhong. Everything now is essentially just improving upon it's ideas and it was the cube used by a large majority of the first big wave of sub-10 average cubers shortly after it came out.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 25, 2014)

GuHong, basically the first cube to efficiently cut corners both ways!


----------



## Johnny (Sep 25, 2014)

I have to ask, how the heck did Dayan come up with the GuHong mechanism? Because before the GuHong, literally every cube was a slightly modified Rubik's brand.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 25, 2014)

Johnny said:


> I have to ask, how the heck did Dayan come up with the GuHong mechanism? Because before the GuHong, literally every cube was a slightly modified Rubik's brand.



Maybe some company thought "cubes might be faster if the pieces aren't shaped like exact cubes"... The reason I slightly dislike my 3x3x4, trying to reverse corner cut almost rips the cube apart.


----------



## Chree (Sep 25, 2014)

V-Cubes. Their mech is the backbone of most modern cubes, especially in the big cube arena (obv).


----------



## Johnny (Sep 25, 2014)

Chree said:


> V-Cubes. Their mech is the backbone of most modern cubes, especially in the big cube arena (obv).



yes, but the v-cube 3 sucks. 3x3x3 is the main twisty puzzle and therefore the most important.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 25, 2014)

Guhong


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2014)

To me the biggest change (in 3x3) came from the GuHong.


----------



## Chree (Sep 25, 2014)

Johnny said:


> yes, but the v-cube 3 sucks. 3x3x3 is the main twisty puzzle and therefore the most important.



In that case: Guhong.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 25, 2014)

GuHong. It's still competitive and it's been out for 4 years (?).



Johnny said:


> I have to ask, how the heck did Dayan come up with the GuHong mechanism? Because before the GuHong, literally every cube was a slightly modified Rubik's brand.



They knocked off the awful V-3 from the future but left out the torpedoes.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 25, 2014)

I'd say the GuHong, and anyone who says AoSu is silly or clearly hasn't been around long enough. V-cubes 5-7 made a big impact too, although they were really a one-hit-wonder for the mech idea - they weren't good at actually making the best use of it or trying to help the speedcubing community, whereas Dayan continued to make high quality cubes and innovate further.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 25, 2014)

guhong, and then the fangshi. imo the fangshi was the first of a row of "new cubes" that didnt quite feature the dayan concept and drove cube mechanics forward


----------



## rybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

Guhong is probably #1 (still a top cube imo), but Lunhui also deserves some recognition due to torpedoes, which now are commonplace.


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 25, 2014)

i probably would go with guhong.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2014)

Pretty much got to be the Guhong. Other honorable mentions are the shengshou 7x7 and the shengshou pyraminx.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 25, 2014)

The best cube ever WAS Guhong. It was like heaven when first turning it.


----------



## stoic (Sep 25, 2014)

Guhong. Literally everyone was using it. 
I use a Weilong as my main but I still solve my v1 Guhong daily. It's still a very good cube.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 25, 2014)

The first mass produced one after Rubik's wooden prototype or the one that Jessica Fridrich played with.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 25, 2014)

Surprised nobody has mentioned the JSK, which (I believe) was the first cube with adjustable tensions.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Surprised nobody has mentioned the JSK, which (I believe) was the first cube with adjustable tensions.



Most cubes from 1980 have adjustable tensions.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 25, 2014)

I think the V-cube 6 & 7 deserve a mention. They came into the market when everyone was saying a stable 6x6 and 7x7 was impossible. 
The Weisu and Aosu were huge! They revolutionized 4x4 solving!
And the Shengshou 5x5 was big in my opinion. 

And for the future, If the Moyu 6x6 turns like the Aosu and Achuang do then that will send the current WR out the back door.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 26, 2014)

wittwo?


----------



## tx789 (Sep 26, 2014)

V-cubes. The Guhong is based on their mech loosely and speed cubes these days are based on that kind of mech.

EDIT: V cubes also released the first 6x6 and 7x7. Which was thought to then impossible due to issues with the stability of the mech.


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 26, 2014)

QJ Super Square-1.

/thread


----------



## kcl (Sep 26, 2014)

I wasn't around for it but probably guhong. It was the birth of mechanisms we have today.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 26, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> QJ Super Square-1.
> 
> /thread



You cannot end my thread :O


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2014)

Guhong.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 26, 2014)

3x3: Guhong
4x4: Weisu and Aosu
5x5: Shengshou
6x6 and 7x7: V-cube made these possible, Shengshou made them amazing
8x8, 9x9, 10x10: Shengshou made cubes with many layers with amazing quality


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 26, 2014)

I went from Cube4you DIY to a Guhong best jump by far. Next jump what witlong v4, the first truly unpoppable cube, was greatly dissed by CBC so everyone band wagoned with him and then everyone said it was awful.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 26, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Most cubes from 1980 have adjustable tensions.



Interesting, did not know that. My 1980s cube is still in shrink wrap


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 26, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Interesting, did not know that. My 1980s cube is still in shrink wrap



I want that unboxing/unwrapping vid


----------



## LNZ (Sep 26, 2014)

I will say the original Rubik's 3x3x3 in 1980, even though it sucks now. Without this we would have no speedcubing ever.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 26, 2014)

V-cubes, for making not only big(ger) cubes, but also very probably influencing Dayan who had produced pretty blocky cubes (was it called Taiyan?) before making the Guhong.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 26, 2014)

Probably the Zhanchi or Guhong
As of currently, the Moyu Market seems the best but Fangshi and other brands are also great!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 26, 2014)

I would go with the Fangshi shungren


----------



## Ingo (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd say Dayan GuHong


----------



## Zero (Sep 26, 2014)

I would have to go with the Dayan GuHong for being the first cube with a non blocky mechinism. In addition I'd include the Fanshi Shuang Ren due to it being one of the first cubes to rival the Dayan Zhanchi.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Sep 26, 2014)

For me, it has to be the Zhanchi. For a long time it was the best cube on the market and even today is still a major player. It democratised speedcubing since for the first time you could spend a relatively small amount of money for an amazing and consistent feeling and performance right out of the box when at the time of it's release, you would have to go to sizeable lengths to achieve that same feeling. As far as the pedigree of the cube is concerned, you don't get much better than holding the WR single and being used by both top 2 seeds globally at the worlds 2013. Technology has moved on since then of course and there are cubes on the market with much better performance, but when you see just how much of an impact the Zhanchi had on the world of cubing, it is hard to deny that it was not important. 

Every speedcuber worth their while has currently or has had a Zhanchi at some point and even today, one will still sit comfortably in any cuber's collection, regardless of ablility. And that cuber will still find themselves being able to perform on a decent par with MoYu's new creations.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Most cubes from 1980 have adjustable tensions.



Really? I wonder if that applies to the 1981 cubes in the USA. To be honest, I never looked. I'm going to have to go home and see if my two 1981 cubes have screws. They are so loose that they rattle, a lot, when you shake them. Perhaps I can restore them to the way they were when I first got them? That would be nice.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 26, 2014)

As much as we like to hate them: v-cubes created a mechanism that sent us beyond the standard rubik's design. No longer did each cubie have to be cubic in shape. Sadly for v-cubes they created the idea, but it was nowhere near perfect. For that I would say Dayan and Shengshou revolutionized cubing by taking an existing mechanism and applying it to create speedcubes that turned flawlessly out of the box (compared to cubes that existed beforehand).

Most important cube? The first one V-cubes released with the mech (V-Cube 5)
Most revolutionary cube? Dayan Guhong


----------



## SenorJuan (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree with Tony, LNZ, et al, the original early '80's Rubiks cube was good enough to be considered revolutionary. You could adjust the spring tension, lube it, round off the edges with a file to give reverse corner-cutting (the plastic was thicker then), people swapped springs, shortened them, added extra washers under them etc. Allowing for the fact that finger-tricks didn't really exist then (or for a long time afterwards), the standard cube was quite capable of being as fast as you would want.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2014)

If there was a revolution, then why are the #100 curves so smooth? Wouldn't there be a significant drop or bend?
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/evolution/
Does anyone know when the GuHong came out?



Mike Hughey said:


> Really? I wonder if that applies to the 1981 cubes in the USA. To be honest, I never looked. I'm going to have to go home and see if my two 1981 cubes have screws. They are so loose that they rattle, a lot, when you shake them. Perhaps I can restore them to the way they were when I first got them? That would be nice.



I have some from USA but I'm not sure I looked into them. But I think all the old ones I did look into had screws.

You'll probably have to use a thin blade to get the center caps off, they're usually glued. Wide rectangular x-acto knifes are very good.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd say the Guhong, since it was the first "good" cube to come out, and the first (I believe) to use the modern rounded shape of pieces.


----------



## Zero (Sep 26, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Does anyone know when the GuHong came out?


If I remember correctly it was early to mid 2010. Though my memory has been known to fail me sometimes.


----------



## EMI (Sep 26, 2014)

The V-cubes, including the 2x2 which was the first to cut corners well. And the Guhong, which is kind of based on the V-cube design. Other than that, the Shengshou Pyraminx. Everything else was rather consistent evolving.



Stefan said:


> If there was a revolution, then why are the #100 curves so smooth? Wouldn't there be a significant drop or bend?



It's the cuber not the cube  But cubing is more fun with a good cube.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned the X cube 4 yet? Took Pi's alignment idea and made it work well.


----------

